
Huawei Uses NSA Malwaretechnique and Has Software Management Issues - aware7
https://aware7.de/en/blog/komplexe-huaweisoftware-mit-sicherheitsproblemen/
======
luckylion
> The software used a malware technique used by the NSA to restart crashed
> services.

Your click bait headline is bad and you should feel bad.

